# The Knowledge of Angels



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

This thread has been re-created in more detail and better text here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1007033#post1007033

The Angels Inquista are well known, but poorly understood through many parts of the Imperium. Some view them as another heretical blemish on the Dark Angels history, others a Strange, but needed Chapter of Space Marines. Despite what others may think, the Angels Inquista only know one thing, their one goal: Collect, and Secure Knowledge. 

They have performed acts of great heroisim, and acts of terrible destruction, they have saved, and destroyed Humans and Xenos, They have even fought other Chapters for one reason or another. They can, and they Will do it all again, because of the Fanatical dedication to their mission.

They travel in a massive fleet of starships, larger then any normal fleet, they recruit from any world they see fit, and they care little who complains. While they may be keepers of knowledge, they do not shy away from combat, though their style of warfare differs from that which is considered normal. They prefer the Stealthy, Quick, effective approach. Scout, Strike, Slip away.

When the Angels Inquista come into a sector, trouble is rarely far behind, whether they cause it, are the cause of it, or simply enter into it for one reason or another, many dislike them, many revere them.

How do you feel about them?

They're coming into your Sector. You had best decide soon.

(( Im not sure where I want this based quite yet. But, Im hoping to have at least three factions, a couple charachters each, in high ranking positions In the Inquista, Another Space Marine chapter, and perhaps the Imperial Guard or some Xeno force.

Ill let the first two posters with a good idea of who they are proposing decide the Additional Space Marine chapter(perhaps in control of the Sector, perhaps not) and the Third Force, either Imperial Guard, Chaos, or Xeno. Tyranids and Necrons are preferably avoided. More may be added later.

This sector will be 'new' Not necessarily newly colonized, but it will not be a known sector in lore. After the two other Factions are decided, Ill work out a background.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

The Ryuthian Sector.

Four Planets, an extensive asteroid belt, and two suns, both white dwarfs.

The suns orbit each other, at a rather quick space at that. 

The first planet, closest to the sun is Flot, a glassed dessert world, inhabited mostly by rouge bands of orks and wildlife, the orks are small in number and poorly equipped, hardly a threat to anyone in the sector, mostly fighting with themselves, Minimal Human settlement.

The second is D'Quit, The Sectors capital-a Hive World in the making, flooded with industry and development, humans have settled almost all of the surface, and in a few decades will be massively settled. Before its settlement, D'Quit was a jungle world, with large deposits of natural minerals, which lead to its colonization when discovered.

The third: Xiv sits just out of the 'green zonel around a star, a chilled rock, mostly ice caps with a fairly habitable warm belt around its equator, despite is mostly harsh conditions, the planet is still decetly settled, mostly by small colonies and one large area held by the Adeptus Sororitas as a place of meditation and training in the harsh cold conditions, it is forbidden to anyone NOT in the Sororitas to enter its grounds.

Fourth is a purple gas giant named TK-56, many simply call it TiK. It has harsh warp storms below its circling cloud, but they do not seem to effect its multiple moons, nearly fifty, most claimed from the asteroid belt not far away, some of these moons have research and training camps upon them, and the rest are either barren or occasionally probed by enterprising prospectors.

Beyond TK-56, is the massive asteroid belt that surrounds the Ryuthian sector, billions of rocks of varying sises, some almost the size of small planets, others barely considered a pebble. An extremely hazardous area, it is occasionally used by Pirates to launch attacks on TK-56 and Xiv, though they are usually routed by Imperial Guard and the Local Space Marine chapter.

(( May adjust this before we start. thinking of adding a fifth planet. ))


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Factions:

Angels Inquista- Their massive Fleet has recently come into the Sector, their motives and Purpose unknown. They are causing quite a stir across multiple levels of the sector though.

TBD-

Enclave(The Eldar)- To be Written Soon.

Charachters: Tittle:Charachter namelayer

Angels Inquista-(May request rolls)

Tech Marine Field Agent: 
Tactical Scout/Field Commander:
Head Librarian:

(Undetermined)

Enclave-

Striking Scorpian Exarch: :JAMOB


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

This sounds really vague at the moment. Would the players be members of this Chapter? Locals? Agents of the Inquisition? As GM you really should have an idea as to what you want your RP to be before trying to recruit people because you're not going to recruit many (if any) people with vaguely thought out idea that hasn't even decided on what kind of people the players will be playing as. At the very least you shouldn't have posted anything until you had at least that decided on.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Akatsuki13 said:


> This sounds really vague at the moment. Would the players be members of this Chapter? Locals? Agents of the Inquisition? As GM you really should have an idea as to what you want your RP to be before trying to recruit people because you're not going to recruit many (if any) people with vaguely thought out idea that hasn't even decided on what kind of people the players will be playing as. At the very least you shouldn't have posted anything until you had at least that decided on.


I have decided on the Plot, thanks. Either I did not clearly illustrate it, or you didn't read through well enough. Ill re-read my writing and see if I can amke it clearer.

Three factions, One being the Angels Inquista, Another a To be Decided Space Marine chapter, the last being another Race(or Chaos/Imperial Guard) Depending on what other people wanted. This is supposed to be a massive combat RP, and I wanted people to have the chapter and Alien species they wanted.

The Plot starting out, as far the the two undecided factions can tell, is that the Angels Inquista, a Renowned/Infamous Chapter whos motives are unknown, and play it off from there, I have a plot planned, Im just not giving it all away at once.

In the future, Please send Critiques to me through PMs instead of on the recruitment to avoid arguments on the forum page should they happen to start up.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Aren't you already running an Rp? prehaps you should get that one going before you et up another, other people will be wanting to put their own Rp up. besides haven't we had loads of new RPs anyway?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Aren't you already running an Rp? prehaps you should get that one going before you et up another, other people will be wanting to put their own Rp up. besides haven't we had loads of new RPs anyway?


Why the hell does every one of your posts has to include something unpositive like why do you open a roleplay or don't you see that there are enough?

Karak for fuck sake the more roleplays that are open the better, if they are well thought and get players why should one limit himself. The fact that you might like or not like the roleplay doesn't mean that someone can or cannot open it.

I'd suggest revising your attitude to this matter, yet on the other hand I am no administrator so I can't force you to do anything. Also there is no limit to the number of rps that the forum can contain so I find parts of your sentence pretty useless...

Now subject wise Sytheris this roleplay does seem to be a little half assed(not trying to offend), it is rather confusing and vague so I'd suggest redesigning it and maybe putting some more information for the players to access. Also you have an edit button use it, there is no need for triple post if you can fit all in one post. And finally I'll repeat go revise it, be sure of what you want from it or I predict that it will crumble to ashes quickly, again, not trying to offend your ability to GM or something.

Anyway, I hope you have good luck with it


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

komanko said:


> Why the hell does every one of your posts has to include something unpositive like why do you open a roleplay or don't you see that there are enough?
> 
> Karak for fuck sake the more roleplays that are open the better, if they are well thought and get players why should one limit himself. The fact that you might like or not like the roleplay doesn't mean that someone can or cannot open it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the critique. The Triple Psot was mostly for organisational standpoints. First post Into, second sector info, third charachters. 

While I seem to have trouble explaining it, i have a decent idea of what is going to happen here, I just havent decided whos participating, was going for a 'create your own adventure' sort of, letting other people choose their own chapter or species instead of limiting them to lets say, Blood Ravens and Orks. I firmly believe once I get those two filled out(the Space Marine chapter and Additional Army) I can flesh and fluff the story to make a bit more sense.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Wait...What?

You're saying that this RP will allow players to create characters in different factions and species? That really doesn't work for an RP all that well. These RPs are like Dungeon and Dragons. The players kind of have to be in one group together with a unifying goal for it to work. Frankly it wouldn't work nicely as it sounds like the three factions each have their own goals and to have an Action Thread with the posts of three groups of players would look like a jumbled mess. Unless they will be separate threads for each faction. Of course I could also be misinterpreting your vague words.

Again this goes back to my first post. I'm not trying to be overly critical but you really should have waited until you had everything thought out and written down. It would have avoided this whole situation where people are asking for more information instead of submitting characters. Rushing to start is never a good thing. Take your time, iron out your ideas, write it down along with everything the potential players will need to create their characters _then_ post it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

komanko said:


> Why the hell does every one of your posts has to include something unpositive like why do you open a roleplay or don't you see that there are enough?
> 
> Karak for fuck sake the more roleplays that are open the better, if they are well thought and get players why should one limit himself. The fact that you might like or not like the roleplay doesn't mean that someone can or cannot open it.
> 
> I'd suggest revising your attitude to this matter, yet on the other hand I am no administrator so I can't force you to do anything. Also there is no limit to the number of rps that the forum can contain so I find parts of your sentence pretty useless...


I merely asked a few questions, There is no need to start having a go at me.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> komanko said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell does every one of your posts has to include something unpositive like why do you open a roleplay or don't you see that there are enough?
> ...


Karak you've been doing all this for the last week and maybe even the week before. Every time you see a new roleplay up it seems that you have an urge to come there and say "uff... why did you open a roleplay" or something similar to that.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

komanko said:


> Karak you've been doing all this for the last week and maybe even the week before. Every time you see a new roleplay up it seems that you have an urge to come there and say "uff... why did you open a roleplay" or something similar to that.


Sorry Komando, i thought i was entitled to my own opinion, but most of the time I wasn't actually complaining. Now if you care so much about everything then i doubt Sytheris wants us arguing on his roleplay, so after this post i suggest we both bugger off and leave it to more on-topic discussion.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

This sounds interesting, But you should put more of a background into it. IE add the sector description, add more details on what the storyline will be, just have more. As of now it is incredibly little to go on... I am however interested and would love to play as one of these angel peoples. However more background on them is also required. Take for example a story with a character that has absolutely no background period and no history, defining moments, great heroes, anything. So once again the idea is great now you will have to get down to specifics and figure out how you are going to pull it off.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78846
That is a perfect example of a recruitment thread. Obviously you dont need to go this in depth, although it would be nice. Just put a little more effort in please, and I would be very interested.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

I see your point, but I disagree that every Roleplay has to be a DnD style group goal thing.

I have ran and participated in plenty of long lasting verses threads, Im just hoping this one can have some diversity in other People pick who is fighting who.

I dont much care WHO decides the other two factions, I just need someone to do it. Anyway, Until I get those decided-and Im not choosing them, I want someone else to pick and lead them) I cant flesh out the story.

And for your convenience JAMOB: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91790


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sytheris said:


> I see your point, but I disagree that every Roleplay has to be a DnD style group goal thing.


Your correct, not every one of them has to follow the same general style but the fact remains that a GM leading a united group works very well. It does give you the chance for the most character interaction and development though.

After all, not a ton of fun interacting with only NPC's, especially if they happen to be controlled by the same player.



Sytheris said:


> I have ran and participated in plenty of long lasting verses threads, Im just hoping this one can have some diversity in other People pick who is fighting who.


This one always confuses me, because a lack of rules, lack of limitations, or to much is not actually freedom and tons of diversity. Sometimes it gives the feeling of someone being way to lazy, not having an idea of what they want; other times its a bit of misguidance.

Giving people to many 'freedoms' is as much a problem as someone taking to many of their own liberties without the GM's consent.


There will be more than enough action, interaction, and diversity over the course of a story through the small decisions of players. It really just falls down to the GM being willing to take those decisions and making them have effects on the world of the story.



Sytheris said:


> I dont much care WHO decides the other two factions, I just need someone to do it. Anyway, Until I get those decided-and Im not choosing them, I want someone else to pick and lead them) I cant flesh out the story.


I'm sorry, but is this not your RP and your story? You are the one leading the show here, it falls to you, and you alone, to make the decision of other 'groups' there are. So I would kindly suggest that you stop waiting around for someone else to do the work for you and either choose, or go with only one group that everyone is a part of.


On another note though; while there is nothing wrong with it, using your own custom made group (like a marine chapter) can be a rather bad idea. If only because the other players might lead things in a different direction that you intended. And from that your left with the choice of going with the changes, and potentially altering your hard work, or trying to move things back and damning the players.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry, but is this not your RP and your story? You are the one leading the show here, it falls to you, and you alone, to make the decision of other 'groups' there are. So I would kindly suggest that you stop waiting around for someone else to do the work for you and either choose, or go with only one group that everyone is a part of. ~~~

The Angels are my story, but I want to create a setting where others can use THEIR chapter, I dont want to create the other two factions because i find it more interesting to let other people decide, I can put a story in once its chosen. Ill admit doing that in a recruitment thread probably was not the smartest move ive made, but I figured it was the best way to get the word out. :/


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

COULD SOMEONE WITH AT LEAST DECENT KNOWLEDGE OF FACTIONS JUST CHOOSE ONE!?!?!  I would really like to give this a try! :angry:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Sytheris for the link... I guess Ill make my guy an Eldar. Their warband is named Enclave. Their color scheme is all really dark, mostly purple and black. There is also a mystic blue, and they have a deep love for the stars. They paint it on their armour everywhere, so looking at them they look llike a walking galaxy. The armour is always the same colour, but the stars are different based on aspect. There are 1-3 stars on their helmet that are bigger than the rest the color of their aspect. Farseers have white ones. One star means you are new to the aspect. Two means you have been there for a couple of years, and are considered a veteran of that aspect. Three stars means that you are an Exarch. Enclave specializes in Striking Scorpians and Swooping Hawks, generally not having Banshees or Reapers. They do have some but very few Eldar want to join them, and so they wither. The other aspects are neither over or under represented. They are also known for their beautiful artwork and music. My character will be a Striking Scorpian Exarch, and I will post the character sheet later.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Gundabah. 

Now we only need the Space Marines, if all else fails, Ill just make them the bleeding Dark Angels, That should give plenty of room for story. 

Jamob, one favor more mate, please explain the numbers-and why Enclave are in the Sector. short and sweet, I can expand around a basic description.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok. There are 5 SS, 15 SH and 20 DA and a Farseer. I will be playing the SS exarch as previously stated. In case they need it there is 10 SS 10 SH 15 DA and 5 FD with their Autarch. Their mission is the investigation of rumours that said a stolen Eldar Artifact known as the Vox Extarius. Their cover story is that they are rogues, and so only the SS are on the planet. The rest await in orbit. The SS spread out to look, and they do not wear the traditional SS armour but left it in orbit. They do have their normal weapons. Instead they wear the armour of a Dire Avenger, as this is much more common.
Hows that?
And I will post my character sheet today/tomorrow

And Gundabah?


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

German-ish slang for great. Probably not right, but that's how I use it. =P

Sounds good. Just say which planet in your bio and Ill type it up(The sector description is up) =3


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Its on Xiv, and its held by the Sororitas. Oh and anyone else (players) can command the other exarchs, and 1 can be the farseer. There are 2 SH squads of 5 and 2 DA squads of 10. Thats 5 other possible Eldar players. The squads will probably be deployed 1-2 at a time, I will try not to introduce the Exarchs unless necessary. And Sytheris will do the same?


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Sure. I think Im gunna remake this recruitment threat with more detail in a bit. xD post your bio here, then Ill remake.


----------

